# GUIDE: REW Calibration with TASCAM US-122MKII



## DLB (Nov 4, 2008)

All,

I hope this guide helps all the newbies, like me, with the TASCAM US-122MKII with REW.

I struggled with it for a while and was upset that I didn't buy a more expensive unit at first. After working through this, I feel better about my investment. Hopefully this will save some aggravation for others.

This device is actually a nice balance of features at a good price. The reason I bought it was for home theater room measurements and possibly to help with room correction. 

The features I like are:
* 24bit/96kHz ADC and flat response.
* Balanced XLR MIC Inputs
* Phantom Power for using Condensor MICs, Seperate MIC preamps can cost as much as this whole unit.
MIDI connections for setting automation in case I purchase a Behringer Feedback Destroyer. A seperate USB MIDI Controller is $35. Need to buy MIDI cables separately.
* Compatibility with PC and MAC computers (with some partial exceptions I found).
* It looks good and feels of good quality.
* Price, got a deal at $79. 


Best Regards,
DLB


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Great info, Dave - thanks for putting it together! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

+1, Great job! I have the Tascam US-144, the same procedure applies. With Win7, all sampling rates work fine (used on both 32 and 64 bit versions). Thanks for the nice work!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I just picked up the Tascam US-122MK11. I also bought the ECM8000 but out of stock. It should arrive sometime next week. Using the time to familiarize myself with this hardware. Read through your notes Dave. Very informative. They will come in handy when I start using REW next week. Cheers


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Some great info. Thanks


----------

